# Laparoscopic gastrojejunostomy



## jan g (Mar 25, 2014)

I am having a tough time finding laparoscopic codes for a gastrojejunostomy and a laparoscopic roux-en-y choledochojejunostomy.  Patient has a common bile duct obstruction secondary to metastatic colon cancer.  I have been looking at 43644 for the jejunostomy but empty handed for the laparoscopic choledochojejunostomy.  They also removed the gallbladder.  Am I looking at the unlisted code 47579 for the choledochojejunostomy?  Thanks for any help.

Jan


----------

